
Why aren't developers interested in Ada? (2009) - samuell
http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/break-points/4008214/Why-aren-t-developers-interested-in-Ada-
======
samuell
For some up-to-date or "still relevant" Ada links, see:

[https://github.com/samuell/awesome-ada](https://github.com/samuell/awesome-
ada)

See especially the site devoted to Ada 2012, the latest (stable) language
version:

[http://www.ada2012.org](http://www.ada2012.org)

